# More cold smoked bacon...



## daveomak (Sep 9, 2019)

It's gonna sit in the refer for a few days to dehydrate a bit and intensify the flavor...  Then into the freezer to firm up and slice...







Burning pellet dust to get SUPER thin blue smoke...






	

		
			
		

		
	
..
	

		
			
		

		
	







I was thinking the outside temp would allow me to keep the smoker below 70F...  
Close but no cigar...  I can live with it... LOL.....
OH !!!  I use Bearcarvers sink screen idea to keep the stuff out of the smoker when it's not in use and still allow for air flow to "curb" any mold build up while it's sitting.. 
I do bake out the MES 30 at 275F, usually for an hour or two, before and after a smoke to kill all the nasty stuff that grows in it while waiting for the next load of meat, and to help clean it out at the end of a smoke....






	

		
			
		

		
	
 ..
	

		
			
		

		
	







With the lightening show the other day and following rains, humidity is perfect for cold smoking...
Pellet dust smoldering...  40-40-20...  Pit choice, cob and mesquite... gives a very nice distinctive flavor to any meats...  It's my general purpose go-to mix...






	

		
			
		

		
	
..
	

		
			
		

		
	







The rub..  
0.25% cure#1... 1.13 grams per pound...
1.75% Kosher salt...  7.9 grams per pound...
Maple sugar 1%....  4.5 grams per pound...
Based on green weight of the meat..
Weigh out the ingredients based on the bellies you are curing..  
Thoroughly mix..  Distribute uniformly...  Place on wire rack on a sheet pan and refer for 10 days, up to 2 weeks... (7 days per inch thickness)
Lightly rinse...  pat dry...  form a pellicle on the meat either in the smoker, no smoke, at ~110 ish for an hour or 2...  or in front of a fan in the house on the wire rack...
You need to warm the meat so it is above ambient so condensate will not form..  Meat must be dry before smoke is added... 
Refer again on the wire rack...  let "bloom" for up to 1 week...   
freezer for 2-3 hours to set the meat for easier slicing...


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 9, 2019)

Looks tasty Dave...


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 9, 2019)

looks like it's going to be some good stuff, yeah I just seen one of bears post yesterday with the screen on top of his mes, good idea, going to have to get me one.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 9, 2019)

I've tried the screen with the smoker running, BUT, it cuts down on air flow too much for my liking so it's used when the smoker is taking a rest break...


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 10, 2019)

Very nice looking bellies Dave. I love the color!!
As for curing the bellies on the metal rakes, Don't you get a reaction with the metal and the cure? I seem to remember doing this years ago and ended up with discoloration at point of contact. Maybe it was that my rakes were old and the chrome plate was worn.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 10, 2019)

Hey Dan....  I haven't noticed....  Usually I cure the slabs on plastic perforated sheets...  "Maybe" my CRS brain forgot to use the plastic sheets...  
Anywho, that's a good point and a good idea...
"sometime later".....
Well, I went to look for the plastic, perforated sheets...   couldn't locate them...  Must have put them somewhere I wouldn't forget where they were..  
Thanks for the reminder...


----------



## daveomak (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## daveomak (Sep 10, 2019)

Nice belly from Costco...  Think it's the nicest one EVER...






	

		
			
		

		
	
 .


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 10, 2019)

looks great Dave, beautiful slices, it is nice and meaty.


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 11, 2019)

Wow that is a meaty piece of belly! Lucky you Dave!


----------



## tropics (Sep 11, 2019)

Dave I've been waiting to see that shot,very nice piece of meat with beautiful color. POINTS
Richie


----------



## daveomak (Sep 11, 2019)

Thanks...  I think I know the secret to getting nice bellies...  Have your step daughter do the shopping..  She picked up 3 for me..    Must be the butcher dude thinks she's prettier than me...   or something like that...


----------



## DonRo (Sep 22, 2019)

daveomak said:


> Thanks...  I think I know the secret to getting nice bellies...  Have your step daughter do the shopping..  She picked up 3 for me..    Must be the butcher dude thinks she's prettier than me...   or something like that...


The butcher at Costco gave me a tip. Choose the bellies that are floppy. The real stiff ones are more fat. Works for me.


----------



## DPB (Nov 28, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> The butcher at Costco gave me a tip. Choose the bellies that are floppy. The real stiff ones are more fat. Works for me.


It's the same for briskets i have found.


----------

